# needing outside guidance support and promotion



## Dreamz503 (Jan 14, 2016)

Can any one give me guidance to where I can find more sites like springtee or rageon to sell my designs please


----------



## OGPrinting (Jan 15, 2016)

You should try Craigslist. That works for me


----------

